# Sonderzeichen etc. aus Dateinamen entfernen



## Zeto (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Ich suche ein Tool, welches mir alle unerlaubten Zeichen aus den Dateinamen und Tags der Mp3 entfernt.
Ich wollte an meine Fritzbox eine externe Festplatte anschließen und die Musik darüber benutzen.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem, das einige Namen verbotene zeichen haben und unter Linux nicht laufen.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Juli 2012)

Für sowas benutze ich ein Prog, welches sich "BatchFileRename" nennt. Leider finde ich jedoch gerade keinen Downloadlink...das sind immer andere


----------



## Nightowl1973 (21. Juli 2012)

ich benutze schon seid 2 Jahren mp3tag.Funktioniert sehr gut
Kannst du runterladen bei mp3tag.de


----------



## Zeto (21. Juli 2012)

wie funktioniert das damit?
Könnte mir einer ein kleines TUT geben?


----------



## Nightowl1973 (21. Juli 2012)

Das Prog erklärt sich eigendlich von alleine.Musik einlesen..denn kannst du dir über Tag Quellen z.b. dir alle Lied und Albuminfos aus dem Netz holen.
Wenn die Tag´s dann deinen Wünschen entsprechen einfach auf konvertieren klicken und Tag zu Dateiname auswählen.


----------



## Zeto (21. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte keine Umlaute und Sonderzeichen mehr haben, damit die Fritzbox die externe als NAS benutzen kann.


----------



## Nightowl1973 (21. Juli 2012)

müßtest dann unter Aktionen  schreibweise ändern und standard auswählen.
wenn dir das nicht reicht müßtest du dir einen eigenen Formatstring nach deinen Wünschen erstellen.


----------



## Nightowl1973 (21. Juli 2012)

ansonsten mal hier reinschauen 
Mp3tag Forums -> FAQ (Häufig gestellte Fragen)


----------



## Zeto (22. Juli 2012)

Muss ich etwa für jedes Sonderzeichen eine neue Regel einfügen?
Könnte mir jemand da weiterhelfen?

Unter Punkt 2 ist das Problem, welches ich habe beschrieben.
Man bekommt aber keinen Lösungsweg.
http://service.avm.de/support/de/skb/FRITZ-Box-6360/617:Mediendateien-werden-nicht-angezeigt


----------



## Zeto (22. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kennt jemand ein Programm wo man einstellen kann, dass nur 0-9, a-z und A-Z in den Namen vorhanden sein darf und die restlichen Zeichen gelöscht werden.
Somit könnte ich das Problem umgehen.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juli 2012)

Du brauchst sowas hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Regeln geht zwar nix, aber links siehst du schon einen der vorgefertigten Filter. Der lässt sich einfach anpassen, wenns sein muss - die Regeln, die du nicht brauchst, kannst du auch komplett wegklicken.
Darüber hinaus kann man einen soliden Renamer immer mal gebrauchen, auch wenn du mit deinen MP3-Dateien durch bist.


----------



## onanita (21. Oktober 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Du brauchst sowas hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo OctoCore,

auch ich habe ein Problem, bei dem ich möglichst viele Sonderzeichen in meinen Dateien eliminieren muss.
Ich habe mir den Advanced Renamer heruntergeladen, bekomme aber nicht diese stattliche Auswahl an vorgefertigten ersetze-Methoden wie in deinem Screenshot hin.

Wo kommen diese denn alle her?

Lieben Gruß

Onanita


----------

